# If something isn't feasible



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

does that mean it's feasless? Infeasible? Imfeasible?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

apparently it's Unfeasible Georgia..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe it's just "not feasible".

Here's another one that stumps me: if e-n-o-u-_g-h_ is "enuff" and t-o-u-_g-h_ is "tuff",  why isn't n-i-_g-h_-t "nift"? Same thing with li_gh_t and ti_gh_t.

The English language is goofy.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

We should streamline it as in German.  Like replacing the 'ph' sound with an 'F'.   Like "telefone".


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

Agree.  It (English) must be hard to learn to speak as a second language.

Also "lead" like in follow my lead, 
and "lead" like in lead pipe.
Past tense of lead is "led."

Whereas "read" as in read a book
has past tense "read," (not red)

(I hope I didn't make a goof here )


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

German wasn't too hard to learn to speak because all the letters in each word are pronounced. Sometimes the grammar would have me totally flummoxed, though, because (like in English) sometimes there are things that just are with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 30, 2015)

Holly is right unfeasible appears as an antonym for feasible.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

Unfeasible sounds goofy. I like feasless better. Feasless.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2015)

My old-time cable TV channel, MeTV, ran a cute commercial for one of their shows a while back.

Anyone remember _CHiPS_? The show about the California Highway Patrol with Ponch and that other guy? layful:

Here's a link to their renaming the series according to the rules of English language - 

*CHiPS Renamed*


----------

